# Game 23: Raptors @ Heat (12/15/09 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 15th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I refuse to put 'khouba in the starting lineup...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bease vs Bosh is a good test... although I have a feeling that JO will be on him and Bease on Bargs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^yup, JO covered Bosh and Mike was on Bargs last time we played them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Major doom if we lose this game. We really have to come out hard and energetic and play a full 48 minutes. I don't want to see anything that reminds me of these last couple of games. We can't look at any team as being an easy takedown the rest of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich is out again and Diawara will start at SF.

But the bigger news is that Mario has been taken out of the starting lineup. Arroyo will get the start tonight.

Link


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, very surprised at the Arroyo decision. Chalmers has been hot garbage though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo will address the PG situation in post-game comments, hopefully with a good tone. 

What the hell is this team up to?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Jack was out of control there. Bail out call indeed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally Beas shoots the tech FT


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Would anyone really be surprised that after multiple video analysis sessions, our defensive problems consistently started with Chalmers getting blown by his man thus leading to him getting benched?

Mike FINALLY shoots the T!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara merited more playing time on Sunday? Really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And finally they choose Mike to take the technical free throw.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Diawarra SUUUUUUUUUCKS!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Diawara merited more playing time on Sunday? Really?


These people are nuts. Sometimes I wish Spo would take a cue from Nelson and just be more honest with the media/players. He's been trying out the subterfuge thing that Riley is so known for, but it just doesn't work for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my Wade!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This current Wade we're seeing makes a good shot, then feels like he can throw up a stinker the next time down. Stop trying to be so spectacular and just put the ball in the hoop at a 48.5% clip.

TAKE OUT DIAWARRA NOW SPO, YOU ****ING *******. HE SUCKS DONKEY DONG.

Thank you


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Diawara is absolutely terrible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's J is so off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Diawarra and Arroyo...wow...

WTF happened to Mario?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Wade's J is so off.


So much for hitting the floor two hours early with Fiz. I don't get what happened to his J this year. Supposedly he'd been working on expanding his range, which has gotten worse. I'm starting to wonder if that was all talk. He really did not work out consistently with Grover. Reading his twitter, he'd be in Chicago one day, than off to NY or LA for a few days, then one more day back in Chi-town, etc. I'm wondering if he ever had consistent strings of workouts, because we're seeing a regressed Wade this season, for the most part.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bargnani is not missing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Diawarra and Arroyo...wow...
> 
> WTF happened to Mario?


Ira thinks it was a team violation. We'll find out after this contest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? Thats the 4th time Wade has been stuffed by the rim in the last 3 games.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is with Wade getting stuffed by the rim the past few games


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Banks is an idiot. LOL. Don't miss him at all.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was hilarious Banks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3-10 for Wade now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> What is with Wade getting stuffed by the rim the past few games


Right after saying he's starting to get his legs under him this season. I hope he learns a lesson from all of this, instead of brushing it off like he does any criticism or adversity.

3-10 now, the usual


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh hello Cook, haven't seen you in a while


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nie jumper by UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

4 games over 50% in 22 is astounding from a career 48% shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-24 Raptors after 1

Still no D by Miami. But atleast we arent already being blown out :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD 3-3 now

He's been our most consistent jump shooter..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> 4 games over 50% in 22 is astounding from a career 48% shooter.


My eyes tell me he's not trying, but my mind doesn't want to believe it. The main thing, I think, that endeared me to Dwyane in his early years was the fact that he never seemed to take any possession, or moment on the court, off. He went hard every second and always did a few spectacular things in a game, on either side of the court. Now we're seeing a lot of lackadaisical body language and approach on the court from him. He half-assedly jogs back in transition, dribbles like he has no worries about losing the ball, and often pulls up for out-of-rhythm, unmotivated jumpers when the defense appears to be allowing a lane to the hole.

I know Im *****ing a lot, but it's really disappointing to see your only really good player struggle like this for the first time in his career.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Oh hello Cook, haven't seen you in a while


He played the entire fourth of the last game, although I don't think anyone was watching.

What's with these lazy passes lately? Wake the **** up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ for 3333

Seems like a long time since ive been able to say that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We should just write up plays for Cook where we let the clock go down to one and pass it to him from 30. He shoots a higher pct on those, probably, than he does on open, regular-range threes.

Wright seems like one of those players who affects games in "intangible" ways. I feel like we just look worlds better with him out there instead of Diawarra. It's a joke that Erik even started him over Dorell once. Twice is just absurd. He even acknowledged his mistake by starting Wright in the second half the last game. What's wrong with this dude?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike cannot guard Bargnani. Thats probably been the toughest cover for him going back to last season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's J is on tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas is gettin hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Between Hedo, Bargs and Bosh, you gotta watch out for their pump fakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Dorell

Good decision by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Diawarra would've dropped that pass and kicked it out of bounds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14 and 6 so far for Mike. Nice.

Really like Dorell's energy when he comes into the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Mike cannot guard Bargnani. Thats probably been the toughest cover for him going back to last season.


Yup. Too tall. Too skilled. Two things that confound Mike. Once he gets better at guarding craft, he can have a better chance at at least tempering guys like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great steal Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease!

Great all around play by Mike!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JO shouldve thrown that one back out

HOLY MOLY Mike Beasley!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sequence of the year for Beasley HOLY ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16 and 7 for Mike already


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Khouba blows goats


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why the hell would you take Beasley out for the last 1:30


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another dunk for wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Wade1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Why the hell would you take Beasley out for the last 1:30


How elese would UD get his 35 minutes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2JO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-50 Miami at the half

Very good 1st half. Great 2nd quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chris Bosh somehow has 0 rebounds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How much better do we look when we push the pace offensively?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh is not missing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is killing JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Khouba **** Off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get khouba out! Its 4 on 5 on offense with him in.

nice layup by Bease


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great drive by Mike


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley having a monster night so far.

Diawara sucks ***.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I change my mind, Arroyo is the most intelligent point guard on this team. Chalmers would have probably thrown it to Diawara on that break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice J by Arroyo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You know its going bad when the Heat announcers keep talking about your engagement, your great disposition, and always having a smile on your face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

 he made one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Long time since we said Wade for 3333 :laugh:

Going well so far.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay Arroyo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Boo Arroyo. 4 fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade makes his hardest J of the night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17pt lead.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice tip in Jor-El. Nothing like playing the Raps defense to cure some offensive ills.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wth UD?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD got away with a goaltend lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

91-74 Miami after 3

Mario's putting up his usual numbers, except as a backup that means they're really good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Dorell


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's J has been automatic tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is just money


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's that J again.

Hope he gets that rebound for the double double.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell with the big jam


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley's jumper is en fuego.

Oh come on Dorell, reward the big man for running the floor with you!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Dorell is everywhere right now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

T-Mac 2.0 is back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Mike, get that 10th rebound already.

Dorell is hitting everything.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Like to see Beas set his career high tonight. Needs 2 more buckets.

Dorell has been very good, again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wish they could play against this Raps defense every night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is gonna get benched before he can get 30/10, I know it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike gets his double double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And he has 28 now too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:clap: for Dorell


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

16 and 8 for Dorell, holy ****

I bet Beasley is going to be chucking everything up lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^and 3 assists, 1stl and 1blk for Dorell as well

Mike's gonna end up hurting his great FG% going for 30 :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas is gunning for that 30 :laugh: Ah well, he's played great - he deserves it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Diawara!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg just get 30


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike passed up his shot there at the end 

Heat win!

Mike with 28 and 11.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win at home, finally.

No 30 for Beas, but ill take 28 and 11 

Great team win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heads up- Homecoming with Rick Reilly is about to begin right now on ESPN. Its Wade's episode.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers 8 assists 1 turnover off the bench


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario off the bench = awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Chalmers 8 assists 1 turnover off the bench


And the 1 turnover came late in the game when he tried to force a pass to Mike so that he could get to 30.

Like I said earlier, Mario pretty much put up the same type of numbers he got when starting, but those numbers look much better when doing it coming off the bench.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't get too wrapped up in one game's results against a Raptors team that probably played worse defense than we did the past week. Starting Arroyo is definitely not the answer, he only looks good when his jumper is going in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I wouldn't get too wrapped up in one game's results against a Raptors team that probably played worse defense than we did the past week. Starting Arroyo is definitely not the answer, he only looks good when his jumper is going in.


Yup, but at least when starting, Arroyo mostly got open mid range shots off of Wade and only took a couple of those fade away J's off the dribble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ira is very suspicious about a move. It does seem strange to bring Mario off the bench without making a deal...TMac keeps being mentioned as a possibility...interesting...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Ira is very suspicious about a move. It does seem strange to bring Mario off the bench without making a deal...TMac keeps being mentioned as a possibility...interesting...


Mario wouldnt have played at all if that was the case.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo just said that Mario was late for shoot around which is why he didnt start tonight. That the PG has to set the example and he didnt tonight but it was a one time thing so I guess Mario will be back in the starting lineup on Thursday.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

> So, in that vein, perhaps Jermaine O'Neal for Tracy McGrady might get new legs, with McGrady getting a test run Tuesday from the Rockets. The Heat's trade exception would allow for Luis Scola or Brian Cook to also be included in such a deal, to provide a replacement in the power rotation (perhaps the reason for the waiving of Randolph?).


Ira is insane. Luis Scola??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Seriously, he's the best player in the deal. Come on now Ira :laugh:

But the T-Mac rumor definitely has legs.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I say this in jest, but if the Heat somehow got their hands on Scola or Landry, they would literally play 48 minutes a game. Those guys are like Udonis Haslem on steroids. I don't know if we can handle that much hustle and grit.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Wright is playing well but he's a bit too predictable all the sudden when he puts the ball on the floor. Nice to see him finally getting healthy though. Too bad its too little too late


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> But the T-Mac rumor definitely has legs.


Pity TMac doesnt :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont know about that T-Mac deal. JO's services seem to be more needed right now.

If there is something deeper to the Rio benching, maybe they're testing him out as a back up, in case Blake is brought in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good quote from Mike after the game


> Michael Beasley(notes) tied his career high with 28 points and added 11 rebounds, Wade added 19 and the Heat snapped a four-game home slide by topping the Toronto Raptors 115-95 on Tuesday night.
> 
> “I had attitude. I’ve still got attitude,” Beasley said. “I think it’s been long enough for me playing average. I’m just kind of mad at myself for not stepping out of the box. I’m kind of angry right now.”


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike has played well throughout the month. Hes starting to find consistency, although there is the odd game such as Memphis.

I like that hes hungry and wants to prove people wrong. He's playing well, but we know he can lift it still.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice. Let's hope this keeps up.


----------

